# Smoke pole for gobblers?



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Can any of you guys reccomend a muzzleloading shotgun for turkeys? Preferably a .20ga but a 12 would work. My friend is looking for one for his wife for Christmas.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Have used a T.C. New Englander for turkeys with lots of success. 12 ga is able to be loaded up or down to suit many sized people. Have also used it on Ducks and Geese. Lots of fun. T.C. doesn't make it any more but you should be able to get one . Try Guns America. The 12 ga will be easier to find than the 20ga. The do make some new Inlines but I prefer the Side Lock for the sport of it. Good Luck


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I believe the CVA Optima can come as a shotgun or you can get the shotgun barrel for it. Just one of the big ones out there. I'm not sure that I've ever heard of a 20 ga. though.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

your buddy isn't planning to give her any cooking or cleaning utensils is he??? if he is i'd tell him not to give her loads for it. it might turn ugly..


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Cabelas sells a nice sidelock double barrel in your choice of 20, 12 or 10 gauge.
Dixie Gun Works probably has something in their product line too.

I'll give another vote for the T/C New Englander 12 ga if you can find a good used one. I prefer the cylinder bore barrel over the one with screw in choke tubes. It's easier to push the wads down the straight pipe. You can do a lot to tighten up the pattern from the cylinder bore barrel by varying the wads and quantity of powder and shot.

If you like traditional muzzleloaders, and have a bit of money to spare, many of the original and relica smoothbores, fusils, fowlers, and trade guns are 20 gauge and would work with shot.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

I prefer the traditional style muzzleloader, in fact I use a flintlock exclusively. I know that is not for everyone, but it does add alot of fun, challenge, and tradition to the hunt.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

I plan on using one of these two next year.....



















Top is a 20 ga Flinklock Trade GUn, Bottom is a ~10ga Flintlock Brown Bess.

Here is a tip for turkey loads out of flintlocks: http://www.caywoodguns.com/working_up_turkey_loads_for_opti.htm


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Good choices. So far this year I have taken a wood duck, turkey and deer with my 20 ga. trade gun. Plant to take squirrels and rabbits later on.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm surprized no one has mentioned the Knight ML Shotgun but perhaps there's not a lot of experience with it.
The Knight is a very tight patterning shotgun and it shoots as well or in some cases better than a modern shotguns. I was thoroughly impressed after shooting the Knight this fall and I don't see how you could go wrong with this gun unless you want to stay with a traditional gun.
If that's the case, Cabelas carries an excellant side by side.
JMO


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## choop (Dec 1, 2003)

If you are interested in flinters for turkey hunting, used ones can be found reasonably cheap in good shape. I guess reasonable as compared to having one made. I have a .62 (20 gauge) cumberland fowler made by Larry Williams of Early Rustic Arms. Has a very french look to it and is a substantial piece. I used it this fall but the turkey wouldn't cooperate. I have a Jackie Brown made early english trade gun in .62. He makes some of the highest quality for the cheapest dollar flintlocks out there. It is one of the lightest pieces I own, shoulders beautifully. These were two of the Jackie Brown flinters I have owned. The top I sold to pay for my deer property lease this year and the bottom is my newest one, yet unfired.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful guns choop. I have a 20 ga. (62 cal) cylinder bore french style trade gun. It is all I use. Have taken duck, turkey, squirrel, quail, and deer with it. Truely a versatile gun.

What kind of wood are the stocks made from? Beautiful grain in them.


----------

